

After Gmail blocked in China, Microsoft's Outlook hacked, says GreatFire - ForFreedom
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/19/us-microsoft-china-idUSKBN0KS12520150119?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews

======
DangerousPie
The title makes it sound like Outlook.com itself was actually hacked, but
according to the article they just MITM the connection with a bogus SSL
certificate.

~~~
uniformlyrandom
Absolutely. The phrase 'Microsoft Outlook Hacked' is factually incorrect.

But this way, the title is so much more apocalyptic: Google is blocked,
Microsoft is hacked, western civilization is in ruins.

~~~
corin_
It's inaccurate, but personally I find the idea of successfully impersonating
a service such that users think they are talking to the legitimate service is
a much scarier thing to happen than for a service to get hacked, which can be
a one-time (and often minor: e.g. if only part of the system got hacked)
thing.

~~~
vegardx
But in this case they didn't successfully do that, as they used self-signed
certificates.

------
mtmail
"The following screenshot shows what happens when a Chinese user accesses
Outlook via an email client"

[https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2015/jan/outlook-grim-
chinese-...](https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2015/jan/outlook-grim-chinese-
authorities-attack-microsoft)

------
PakG1
This is fun. I work at a school in China where we can't use Google Apps. But
we'd like something like that, so we were considering using Office 365.
Microsoft isn't allowed to operate its own deployment of Office 365 in China,
that gets outsourced to a Chinese service partner with its own datacenter. The
features aren't even completely the same when you compare the outsourced
Office 365 with Microsoft's Office 365. So of course we're thinking of just
going with Microsoft's offering, which is easily accessible within China
anyway (for now). Will this change? I suppose there's a reason why they had to
outsource their China presence to a Chinese service partner. Gah, complicated.

------
songco
If the gov only blocked google service like gmail, we can use vpn to access
gmail from China.

But the most horrible thing happen last few weeks: companies(include email
providers) in china can't send email to gmail, this recovered after few days,
but I think the gov have the power to block this forvever. companies can may
fix this by many technology, but the real problem is companies can't against
the orders from gov.

You can imagine one day you can't recevie emails sent from china; include
verification emails/password recovery emails for lots of your accounts
registered with gmail.

------
chvid
I've been using outlook after gmail IMAP was blocked here in China and it is
working just fine. And as far as I can see the block of gmail IMAP is now gone
again. It is still a lot slower compared to outlook though.

------
dkarapetyan
Welcome to the new world order where even your own government is a cyber-
terrorist. Makes the folks over at
[https://silentcircle.com/](https://silentcircle.com/) sound prophetic.

